# New Harman XXV Project!



## TedNH (Sep 19, 2006)

My install is underway.
5 tons will be delivered on wends.
I finished the hearth tonight.  Its slate tile with black grout and Brazilian Cherry wood binding.
You can see the stove in the back.


----------



## BrotherBart (Sep 19, 2006)

Your gonna be warm this winter.


----------



## Roospike (Sep 19, 2006)

Nice hearth . Shouldnt the stove be on the hearth and in the house ? I would think its going to be hard to heat the home from in the garage.


----------



## Harley (Sep 19, 2006)

Very nice job on the Hearth pad.... really looks sharp!!


----------



## TedNH (Sep 19, 2006)

Roospike said:
			
		

> Nice hearth . Shouldnt the stove be on the hearth and in the house ? I would think its going to be hard to heat the home from in the garage.



smart a$$.  :D


----------



## moog5 (Sep 20, 2006)

The pad looks great.  Are you going to keep the stove black or paint it?

Looking forward to seeing pictures of the final install.


----------



## TedNH (Sep 20, 2006)

Pete S said:
			
		

> The pad looks great.  Are you going to keep the stove black or paint it?
> 
> Looking forward to seeing pictures of the final install.



I like the black.  I grew up in a house with 2 Vermont Castings stoves so Im used to the look.
I think the spray can color that Harman uses is silly on a 3000$ stove.  But to each his own.  I do like your green.


----------



## moog5 (Sep 21, 2006)

TedNH said:
			
		

> Pete S said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your install looks great.  I agree, once youv'e had black, it hard to go back.  Every stove I had was black also.  I saw a free standing accentra painted the forest green in the show room and thought it looked pretty good, so I figured I would go a little non standard.  For some reason, the color looks better in real life than the photo, hard to explain why.  I figured if I ever wanted to go back, two $10 cans of paint, and an hour or two of labor and I could change it.  So far, I still like it.

Is it cold enough there to crank it up yet?


----------



## ourhouse (Sep 21, 2006)

Nice looking install. Great job on the harth pad.


----------



## TedNH (Sep 21, 2006)

It is going to be cold enough tonight.
I just finished the install last night. Silicone is on the pipes drying.
Im going to fire it up soon as I get home. 
Cant wait.


----------



## Roospike (Sep 21, 2006)

TedNH said:
			
		

> It is going to be cold enough tonight.
> I just finished the install last night. Silicone is on the pipes drying.
> Im going to fire it up soon as I get home.
> Cant wait.


<deep voice> O' YEAH ............... Fire dat baby up. Hey Ted , something looks different about your stove and hearth , Your garage looks really clenn now there in the corner. Looks a lot better now!  :wow:  ( yeah , i know ....me a smart a$$, still )


----------



## TedNH (Sep 21, 2006)

I couldnt wait. Took a ride home to see where the pellets had been dropped and check out the stove and OOPS.... It caught fire.


----------



## Roospike (Sep 21, 2006)

TedNH said:
			
		

> I couldnt wait. Took a ride home to see where the pellets had been dropped and check out the stove and OOPS.... It caught fire.


OOOOOOOoooooooooo , Ah................... Purdy. And HEAT TOO! Throw a couple metal sculptures on the wall behind it and just kick back all winter.  :cheese:


----------



## Roospike (Sep 21, 2006)

That hearth trim and stone/tile really look awesome with your wood floor . ( it was harder to tell in the second picture ) Hell , who needs a T.V. ....... Just point that Lazy-Boy right at the stove and kick it up a notch.


----------



## TedNH (Sep 21, 2006)

Thanks!
Been a long time in the making.
We were thinking about the pellet stove last year but decided to wait.  Wish we hadn't.  4500$ in Propane later I decided it was time.
I havent finished triming out the hearth so I will add some photos when I get that done.


----------



## TedNH (Sep 21, 2006)

Roospike said:
			
		

> That hearth trim and stone/tile really look awesome with your wood floor . ( it was harder to tell in the second picture ) Hell , who needs a T.V. ....... Just point that Lazy-Boy right at the stove and kick it up a notch.



The hearth trim is just some of the flooring that I ripped down on the table saw.  

The stove is in the main living area of the house.  The TV is down in the family room in the basement, along with the pool table, wet bar, and the Hearthstone Gas stove.  This stove is the good book and a whiskey stove.


----------



## GVA (Sep 21, 2006)

Nice corner mount install..........
Did you say pool table, stove, and wet bar are in the same room????
Can we all come visit and check out the install in person...... :bug:  :bug:  :bug:


----------



## TedNH (Sep 22, 2006)

GVA said:
			
		

> Nice corner mount install..........
> Did you say pool table, stove, and wet bar are in the same room????
> Can we all come visit and check out the install in person...... :bug:  :bug:  :bug:



Yup. Pool table, wet bar, darts, beer fridge, 42" Plasma HD TV.
Amazing what you can do when you dont have to pay the gas co tons of $ every winter!


----------

